# Been around for a little while but didn't get to introduce myself - Whoops! Hi from Belgium!



## ThomCSounds (Dec 11, 2021)

Hey everyone!

How's everyone doing today? My name is ThomC, I'm a singer-songwriter and producer from Belgium. I've been on Vi Control for sometime and have annoyed you guys with my reviews without introducing myself, so here I am! I've been making music for about 20 years, grew up listening to a lot of rock, pop, alternative music. The first song that really got me was Street Spirit by Radiohead : the black and white music video in slow motion, the intensity of the whole thing really got me... I later got to listen to more folk music : Glen Hansard, Damien Rice... I love anything that has an emotional touch to it.

Aside from music, I like photography / design, movies, have a big passion for languages (my native language is French), going to other countries (when it was still a thing)...

Before the pandemic I was gigging a lot, things have changed quite a bit overall (for a lot of us I'm sure...). I've spent more time doing stuff on YouTube and on my computer because of it. 

One of the things I'm noticing right now is that I've spent a looong time producing content, doing stuff without stopping. And while it makes you learn stuff and grow, it can get tiring. So, it's good to have a breather and I'm hoping to check out more of what YOU guys have been up to in the coming year.

What are some of the lessons you've learnt lately that you'd like to share?

Take care everybody!

A bit of my stuff : 




And one of my albums :


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Dec 20, 2021)

Welkom, beste zuiderbuur.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Dec 20, 2021)

Dag van het zuiden van het land @Rowy van Hest ! Merci à toi


----------



## Dirtgrain (Dec 20, 2021)

Welcome. Your voice is beautiful and intense--I'm impressed. I hope to hear you live some day.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Dec 20, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> Welcome. Your voice is beautiful and intense--I'm impressed. I hope to hear you live some day.


Thanks so much @Dirtgrain ! These past few months (past two years actually) have been really tricky when it comes to playing live. Hopefully one day! Where are you based?


----------



## Dirtgrain (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm in Michigan. Who knows, maybe some day


----------



## ThomCSounds (Dec 20, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> I'm in Michigan. Who knows, maybe some day


Awesome! Hope everything's going ok for you over there . Hopefully! But things keep changing, it's pretty hard to tour consistenly around here so I can't really imagine going on a world tour anytime soon :(.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Dec 21, 2021)

Bonjour et bienvenue!
Goeiedag en welkom!
Hi and welcome !


----------



## zoomster (Dec 21, 2021)

ThomCSounds said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> How's everyone doing today? My name is ThomC, I'm a singer-songwriter and producer from Belgium. I've been on Vi Control for sometime and have annoyed you guys with my reviews without introducing myself, so here I am! I've been making music for about 20 years, grew up listening to a lot of rock, pop, alternative music. The first song that really got me was Street Spirit by Radiohead : the black and white music video in slow motion, the intensity of the whole thing really got me... I later got to listen to more folk music : Glen Hansard, Damien Rice... I love anything that has an emotional touch to it.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for posting. Great voice and very emotional stuff...


----------



## cedricm (Dec 21, 2021)

Welcome & bonjour à toi !


----------



## ThomCSounds (Dec 21, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> Bonjour et bienvenue!
> Goeiedag en welkom!
> Hi and welcome !


Merci à toi Ludovic!


----------



## ThomCSounds (Dec 21, 2021)

zoomster said:


> Thank you so much for posting. Great voice and very emotional stuff...


Thanks for the very nice comment! I love writing downtempo songs


----------



## ThomCSounds (Dec 21, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Welcome & bonjour à toi !


Thanks Cédric! Bonjour à toi de même


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 21, 2021)

Welkom and apologies to you/Belgium for flooding the streets with Dutchies getting bad haircuts and tacky christmas sweaters, because of the current lockdown.


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 21, 2021)

Good to have you onboard, @ThomCSounds--looking forward to more of your contributions to the forum.
Regarding "A Treasure in the Attic": Holy cow! What a range! Very much enjoyed hearing this.


----------

